# Corporal Harry Thielepape



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Corporal Harry Thielepape 
*Harris County Constable's Office - Precinct 6
Texas*
End of Watch: Wednesday, February 20, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 57
*Tour of Duty:* 12 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, January 26, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Officer's handgun
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Corporal Harry Thielepape succumbed to gunshot wounds sustained almost one month earlier while arresting a suspect for possessing drugs and illegally possessing a handgun.

The suspect had been handcuffed behind the back and placed in the backseat of Corporal Thielepape's patrol car. However, the man was able to move this handcuffed arms below his legs to the front of his body. When Corporal Thielepape opened the back door of the patrol car a struggle ensued. The man gained control of one of Corporal Thielepape's two handguns and opened fire, striking him several times.

Despite being critically wounded, Corporal Thielepape returned fire and killed the suspect.

Corporal Thielepape was transported to a local hospital where he remained until passing away without ever fully regaining consciousness.

Corporal Thielepape had served with the Harris County Precinct 6 Constable's Office for 12 years.
Agency Contact Information
Harris County Constable's Office - Precinct 6
333 Lockwood
Houston, TX 77011

Phone: (713) 923-9156

_*Please contact the Harris County Constable's Office - Precinct 6 for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Corporal! Your service here is ended. You now serve with St Michael to protect the brethren. Serve well and thank you for your dedication to the profession.


----------

